# Drivers for Senao Wireless LAN USB Adaptor



## voip4africa (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi,

I need to get a Senao Sub-362 EXT USB wireless adaptor to work on my Xubuntu 6.10 based PC, using NDISWARPER and therefore need the individual files for the Windows drivers for the device.

I did go to the Senao web site and downloaded a .zip file for the device drivers, and, as in the CD that came with the device, there is an .exe file which will not open under linux.

Any idea where I can get the individual driver files for the device?

Regards.


----------



## sorrow (Nov 10, 2006)

If you go here there is a bit more of an explanation.

Here is the juicy part thats related to your question though:

```
Create Drivers Folder to move SP28737.exe file and move to that folder.

#> emerge cabextract

Installing CABExtract to extract inf files from .exe.

#> cabextract ./SP28537.exe

Extracting .inf files from SP28537.exe
```
So i'm not familiar with the process myself, but that should give you a basic understanding of the commands used.. good luck - and if this is enough information, mark the thread solved. If not, post some more questions and someone who knows more than i do will have to help you


----------



## voip4africa (Aug 24, 2007)

when I go to the terminal and type in:
emerge cabextract
I just get the message:
bash: emerge: command not found


----------

